# My Hotmail account is sending out Spam!!



## Crystal R

My hotmail account is sending out spam to everyone in my address book. 

I wasn't sure what to do, so for now I just deleted by contact list.

Can someone help me figure out why my hotmail account is doing this?


----------



## tetonbob

Hi, see if the info in this Windows Live link helps

http://windowslivehelp.com/solution...o-if-you-think-your-accounts-been-stolen.aspx

http://windowslivehelp.com/community/p/1200/5304.aspx#5304

http://windowslivehelp.com/community/t/33065.aspx

It's possible the machine is infected, but also possible the address has been harvested and is being spoofed, or that the account has been hacked in which case...followup with Windows Live help is recommended.

If you think the machine is infected:

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## wolski888

I had the same problem.

Make sure you use Internet Explorer when editing your Hotmail because Firefox and the others, presumable, will not be able to get.
They say there is a temporary problem but it would be the browser conflict/Microsoft trying to take over the world issue.

Now, I had my vacation reply on apparantly for a product and website I had no idea what it was.
Look there. My contact list was also deleted.
I got gmail but still use my hotmail account.
Make sure you change your password. My password was very dumb as it was 6 plain lower cased letters. Now its huge!!!!
Try doing that. After that, ask a friend if he/she would mind being on your contact list.
See if she gets spam after a while.

Good luck getting out of your mess and hope this helped!!!

wolski888


----------



## mcorton

You may want to run an open port scan and close all ports not needed. Often remote computers can hack and control your computer through open ports.


----------



## PMCR1966

How do you chck your open ports?


----------

